# Model Railway



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, After some interest from others I posted pictures a few years ago. Built 40 years ago & been in top of garage for at least 30 years, decided to get it down & refresh it what do you think. Now on YouTube Vid.
Hope you like.




Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Very good, lots of period features.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you enjoy model trains, you owe it to yourself to get over to Hamburg, Germany and visit Miniature Wunderland. I was there a few years ago and it is just amazing! The YouTube video's don't do it justice and the level of attention to detail is unbelievable.

Miniatur Wunderland -





Italy at Miniatur Wunderland -





Knuffingen Airport at Miniature Wunderland -


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Alton Towers used to have a decent set up, remember it from a kid...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thought it was about time I named the station.  What do you think. ?
click to enlarge








Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great name for a station, but would look better as a pub name some where in the layout


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another video with more locos.
Hope you like.  




Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Seriously, no pub!? Obviously not a model of a British town!  Nice work Hoggy!


----------

